# Still learning!!



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i am still learning. but i hope i am making progress?? Havent seen any calls posted lately.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice !!! Care to give me a lesson.... My call turning needs some work.!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice...but you got to give wood and finish details lol


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice, line up your wood grain. What finish are you using ? Keep up the work it takes time and practice. They both look very good.
LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking calls! gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

bill said:


> Very nice...but you got to give wood and finish details lol


Thanks you all for your kind words and guidiance.

Left is Kingwood And the right is Olive. Still working on my finish, Tung oil high gloss then buffed and polished then waxed and buffed. I need some lessons in photgraphy as well.. LOL

Any suggestions on a good finish and polish is helpful!!

RA


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The Kingwood sure looks like Cocobolo ! Olive wood is always beautiful.
Those calls are really nice, did you use your custom toneboard jig on them ?

As far as the finish any oil that dries hard ought to work. You still need to sand or wet sand to at least 800 before you start any polishing. I polish with Tripoli (the most important step) then buff with White Diamond, then wax with pure Carnauba wax. Tripoli is red, the method is called "Red, White, Wax" ,and this is the tried and true method perfected by pen turners.

I stopped using Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) because it takes sooooo long to dry, and it's a fire hazard. It worked really well for bringing out the grain and figure, but it was just too slow to dry. I recently switched to Minwax 209. It's FAST, seals just as well (maybe better), and brings out the depth of the figure even better in my opinion.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd say you wuz 'learning' pretty good, Richard...Are ya sure you ain't a 'ringer' slipping in here on us...??:rotfl:

Beautiful work..beautiful wood...luv the grain/markings on both of em..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd say you wuz 'learning' pretty good, Richard...Are ya sure you ain't a 'ringer' slipping in here on us...??:rotfl:
> 
> Beautiful work..beautiful wood...luv the grain/markings on both of em..


Call shark !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Call shark !


Ha Ha Ha!! THank you all for your Support!!

Oh sorry Richard, I meant to also say I didn't use an insert on them, I made the toneboards by hand. The olive sounds good to me and the kingwood well needs some tuning or something LOL!! Also the Stainless Steel band is one of mine I had turned down on a lathe from some old Stainless pipe i had laying around.

RA


----------

